# Jd x320``



## scotteam (Aug 13, 2011)

Okay i beat on my tractor. In one year it looks like it is 10 years old. I am looking for more speed in my x320 i have moved the bolt on the gas peddle. I have adjusted the wheels on the mower deck so they dont touch unless they need too. I have greesed everything well. I looked a the alignment and adjusted it. I am at loss why they damn thing is so slow. I know you guys are going to say transmission. No its not whining going up hills or otherwise. Whine means trany is going. I had it gone through today and it is all running fine. 

Maybe its me. Maybe i just want more out of it than is there. Guys any suggestions on how i can increase teh speed. Maybe slap a 27 hp motor in it LOL!


----------



## chaddythepimp19 (Jan 6, 2013)

adding more horsepower unfortunately wont make your deere faster. there are currently only 2 ways of making it faster that I know of 3 if you count removing the governer (but I dont recommend that one!) ok the first one is to introduce a larger rear tire size. move upto a 23" or 24" overall tire the second is to increase the front engine drive pulley and/or decrease the rear hydro pulley size. doing both buy 1" in diameter would increase your speed to almost 10mph (around 9.7-9.8mph) and still keep most of the pulling torque that came with your machine stock. just remamber the more speed you get from changing pulleys, the more torque you ARE REMOVING from the machine and your also putting more strain on the transmission to wear out faster. adding an inch to the front o.d." isnt going to make your trzctor last only a year especially if you take it easy on it and accelerate slowly from a standstill. good luck!


----------

